# Bonus Weeks



## california-bighorn (Feb 19, 2011)

We are owners of WWVC and I remember seeing incentives to deposit early in the year to receive "bonus weeks".  I believe the time frame for this has passed for this year, but can you briefly describe how it works.  What restrictions are applied to these weeks?  Should I just call owner services?
Thanks!!!


----------

